# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Kevins Secret

## Timalay

Does anybody know what it is the secret the Shelly knows about Kevin?

*If there already is a topic on this please tell and I will delete it

----------


## alan45

I dont think he is DEANs real father

----------


## Richie_lecturer

He has a load of Oasis memorabelia (this is Mr Blur we're talking about, naughty naughty...).

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

maybe he was the reason the other son died jimbo or something i think they said his name was. or that he walked out with the 3 children and she kept trying to contact them but he never let them?

----------


## Shellymez

i dont think he is the real dad of any of them... we'll soon find out though wont we?

----------


## Abbie

Hmm I dont really know but it has to be huge or dramatcic, well better be.

----------


## Luna

well it says on the other spoilers that have just been posted that kevin has to flee the square after the secret is out and deano sets fire to the Carlot so it must be really bad then

----------


## Abbie

> well it says on the other spoilers that have just been posted that kevin has to flee the square after the secret is out and deano sets fire to the Carlot so it must be really bad then


Really? well its must be then, wonder if the other ideas that he is not the father could come true

----------


## Siobhan

I am wondering if Kevin asked Shirley to abort Deano.. was jim born with ME or something like that and he might have been scared when she got pregnant on Deano.. maybe Kevin didn't want Deano to be born  :Searchme:

----------


## Abbie

> I am wondering if Kevin asked Shirley to abort Deano.. was jim born with ME or something like that and he might have been scared when she got pregnant on Deano.. maybe Kevin didn't want Deano to be born


Sorry I got the first half of the sentence but Im confused about the rest.

----------


## Siobhan

> Originally Posted by Siobhan
> 
> 
> I am wondering if Kevin asked Shirley to abort Deano.. was jim born with ME or something like that and he might have been scared when she got pregnant on Deano.. maybe Kevin didn't want Deano to be born 
> 
> 
> Sorry I got the first half of the sentence but Im confused about the rest.


Thought I remember Kevin saying Jimbo (the son who died) was born with some decease. I could be wrong but if you have one child with an illness you might be reluctant to have a second child incase they have the same

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Siobhan
> ...


Oh right, yep that is true we've have doing about those things in science and the chanes.
Well maybe, but thats too similar to the Gail and david thing.

----------


## parkerman

> Thought I remember Kevin saying Jimbo (the son who died) was born with some decease.


We are all born to die, Siobhan!

----------


## JustJodi

*I do not think he is the father of the kids at all,or it could be something else entirely like he really is an alien, or has been banned from Tescos for shoppin in his shorts ??  who knows..  EE is bound to give us a crap secret!!!*

----------


## Kim

> Does anybody know what it is the secret the Shelly knows about Kevin?
> 
> *If there already is a topic on this please tell and I will delete it





> Thought I remember Kevin saying Jimbo (the son who died) was born with some decease.


It's Shirley, not Shelly. Just thought I'd point it out.

Jimbo was born with cystic fibrosis.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

on tonights episode kevin told carly shirley left the children. maybe when deano was born shirley had post natal depression and kevin didnt understand or know about it and put her in a special unit like what ashley did to claire in corrie. and told the kids she abanoned them. i hope we find out soon.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> maybe Kevin didn't want Deano to be born


Shame that didn't become a reality....

----------


## Kim

That gives me food for thought. Maybe Shirley had started going off the rails a bit (drinking etc,) so he wanted to end it, but then Deano was conceived. Shirley could easily bypass anything negative towards her, as if that was the case, Deano wouldn't be interested in anything Kevin has to say. Seems like typical EE aswell, copy of David Platt from Coronation Street.

----------


## Kim

I've had another idea. Jimbo was the eldest, so maybe he was actually Kevin's, but both parents were carriers of cystic fibrosis, so that increased the chances of him having it and he got it. So then Shirley could have gone off sleeping with other men, then had Carly and Deano, which had less of a chance of having cystic fibrosis, because their Dad wasn't a carrier. Then Kevin could have found out that he was only the biological father of Jimbo, who soon died, but Kevin was attached to Deano and Carly having brought them up and also because his only child would have been dead. Then it could have happened the way Shirley said with her walking out.

----------


## deadlyvampiress

When Kevin and Shirley were in the toilets he made a point of saying "MY kids" and if they weren't his then surely Shirley would have said "but they aren't are they?" or something similar. I doubt that something as trivial as Kevin not being their dad would make him decide to just pack up and leave.

----------


## Siobhan

> When Kevin and Shirley were in the toilets he made a point of saying "MY kids" and if they weren't his then surely Shirley would have said "but they aren't are they?" or something similar. I doubt that something as trivial as Kevin not being their dad would make him decide to just pack up and leave.


I don't think that means anything... My brother in law is not the biological father of my sisters kids but he stil says "my kids" as he brought them up

----------


## Skits

if kevin isn't their real father, he stood by them when shirley left so that's not  a bad thing. it doesn't warrant him having to leave the square.

----------

Siobhan (22-01-2007)

----------


## claire81

I can't believe EE are keeping quiet on this one. The suspense is killing me. It'll probably be someting really dull but I would just like to know.....

----------


## Siobhan

maybe Shirley want to leave Kevin and take the kids but he wouldn't let her and threw her out and then told them that she walked?? 
I am just guessing here and it better be a good secret cause they are keeping very very quiet on this one

----------


## Kim

I read in soaplife that it is something to do with Jimbo, but concerns all three of them. Phil Daniels who plays Kevin pointed out in the interview that Kevin did not kill Jimbo.

Kevin leaves because of what Carly says to him when she discovers the secret.

----------


## Abbie

> I read in soaplife that it is something to do with Jimbo, but concerns all three of them. Phil Daniels who plays Kevin pointed out in the interview that Kevin did not kill Jimbo.


Hmm  :Ponder:  very interesting, well it better be something good, as in well I think you all know. As i was saying it better be something good now after all this talking about it.

----------


## parkerman

I think the real secret is that they find out that Phil Daniels used to be a good actor before he joined the cast of Eastenders.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Actually that's very true!

Maybe they find out Kevin is suffering from quadrophenia.

----------


## alan45

> I think the real secret is that they find out that Phil Daniels used to be a good actor before he joined the cast of Eastenders.


Nowadays they would be better off with Paul Daniels

----------


## parkerman

:Clap:  I like it. Not a lot.... :Thumbsup:

----------


## alan45

> I like it. Not a lot....


Maybe he could make all the deadwood disappear





Now thats Magic!!!!!!! :Thumbsup:

----------


## instinct

The secret is on the following link:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/tvandfilm/so...name_page.html

----------

CrazyLea (27-01-2007), DaVeyWaVey (28-01-2007), Luna (27-01-2007), megan999 (28-01-2007), Sam-Elle (27-01-2007)

----------


## Luna

is that it!!!! what an anti climax  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Sam-Elle

same....not at all impressed by that... *yawn*

----------


## Chloe O'brien

by the look on pat's face I expected it to be a lot worse than that.

----------


## Kim

*Yawn* I guessed that a week ago.

----------


## Abbie

Well thats a bit boring since everyone has guessed that already.

----------


## Cherryz

I had this wild dream last night that the secret was...Shirley's a man! It was very odd to say the last lol.

But this whole 'you're not the father' thing is rather...hmm.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I thought the secret would be something like that, very predictable.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I thought it was gonna be something really good.

----------


## Dutchgirl

So has Phil Daniels left the show for good or is he coming back? :Ponder:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No, he'll be back.  It's just a short break.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I thought it was gonna be something really good.


Remember Chris, this is 21st Century EE - Parson's Egg.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> No, he'll be back. It's just a short break.


Ah, thanks, I think he is funny! I like his character, a grumpy but sympathetical man.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I find him funny for the wrong reasons.  Every time he's on screen, my toes mysteriously curl.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alan45

> I thought the secret would be something like that, very predictable.


Thats DE for you. Predictable nonsense

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I find him funny for the wrong reasons. Every time he's on screen, my toes mysteriously curl.


Maybe some sort of allergic reaction, does it appear with any kind of rash? Maybe you should get it checked out! And does i only manifests itself with Phil Daniels?

Hahaha. Just kidding. I have the same symptoms with Max Branning. :Sad:

----------


## callummc

can't say i didn't guess rhat one,i was hoping i was wrong and ee would suprise me,talk about regurgitating old storys with different charectors,do they actually write new scripts or just change names om old ones

----------


## Siobhan

> can't say i didn't guess rhat one,i was hoping i was wrong and ee would suprise me,talk about regurgitating old storys with different charectors,do they actually write new scripts or just change names om old ones


but what i want to know is it all kids or just Deano??? or is he only Jimbo's dad? hence the illness in him and not the others??

----------


## parkerman

Didn't he tell both of them last night that he wasn't their dad?

----------


## Siobhan

> Didn't he tell both of them last night that he wasn't their dad?


he just said "I am not your dad" but we don't know if he was looking at both or just one.. and he said he was not "their" dad he didn't say anything else... 
Ok maybe i am just hoping he is not Deano's dad or Just jimbo's.. make it a bit more exciting

----------


## Kim

He is Jimbo's Dad. I read in soaplife a week or so ago that the secret was to do with Jimbo, but not directly to do with him. That would be the only reason for sticking around, I think, because his only child had died and he was attached to the others. Also, there was nothing of Kevin wanting to leave when the kids were younger, but he was all for going when he first arrived in the square.

----------


## eastenders mad

i couldn't believe he is not the father of Carly and Deano.
I wonder who the dad is then???
So he is Jimbo's dad that's probably why he keeps saying to shirley remeber the son that died.

----------


## Abbie

> i couldn't believe he is not the father of Carly and Deano.
> I wonder who the dad is then???
> So he is Jimbo's dad that's probably why he keeps saying to shirley remeber the son that died.


I think he might me, otherwise Shirley would of said something to him when he said that

----------


## JustJodi

*Well the secrets are out and we now know that Carly and Deano both have different daddies,, boy Shirley was a real SLAPPER..*
*I honestly think that Carly and Deano will realize now that Kevin really is the only DADDY they ever had !!!! What he said to Deano tonight at the car lot office was right on the money..He might not have been their dad by blood, but he was there for them and loved them !!!! sniff sniff*
*Now Shirley no longer has any HOLD on Kevin.. the cats outta da bag*

----------


## frankihope

Is Kevin coming back soon? He has gone on about their mum leaving them and now hes disapeared! I heard that it was Carlys fault why he left but not sure why

----------


## parkerman

You didn't watch last week's episodes then?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Or maybe Frankie's so bored like I was that she switched off!

Kevin won't be back for at least another month.  Sadly, he is coming back.

----------


## frankihope

I miss one episode a week because of my driving lesson!! obviously that was it!! can you fill me in please?

----------


## Siobhan

> I miss one episode a week because of my driving lesson!! obviously that was it!! can you fill me in please?


We have section called episode guide so you can read that to catch up with EE for the week you missed!! (just to let you know, you can't reply in that thread)

----------

frankihope (09-02-2007)

----------

